# I am looking for people from Virginia



## Mmanu89 (Dec 4, 2014)

Hi guys!! I am from and live in Spain, the next month March I will going to live in Virginia (Virginia beach, Norfolk VA), I would like to met or to know people that keep frogs near to Norfolk. I will be very pleasure because I don´t know anything in Virginia beach.

Thanks for all!!


----------



## slimninj4 (Dec 31, 2013)

There are a few people that are into the frogs in the area. I am in NOVA about 3 hours north closer to DC. I do believe there is a Richmond reptile show.


----------



## dapjansen (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi!
Me and my husband live in Chesterfield Va. I started with DartFrogs when I moved to the USA from Holland about 4 years ago. There's not much around here on a regular/store bases. But I thoroughly enjoy the shows around.
There's a FB page called VA Froggers where you might find people that could tell you more about your specific area in VA: 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/473618302721298/?ref=ts&fref=ts

Another helpful site I use to find the ReptileSHows is called Kingsnake.com. (The site must be down or having some trouble because it doesn't show anything under the tab EVENTS at the moment.)

Good luck with moving! And let me know if you have any questions or if you find any good stores/people around! 

Merry Christmas!

Daphne


----------



## Mmanu89 (Dec 4, 2014)

yeah! thank you very much for answering me and forgive the written since I do not speak English lol. I voi to leave my email [email protected] if you know of something send me email because when I want to get me some terrariums and haver if you could help me because it is very different there than in Spain. find me on fb manuel gomez Mass to contact that I find very difficult to handle in dendroboard.un greetings from Spain and happy holidays!


----------



## Mmanu89 (Dec 4, 2014)

hello dapjansen I would like to know what species of dart frogs keep and if're getting young. I look forward already to be there and attend some show must be geniales.un greeting from Spain !!


----------

